# Sheilk Mohammed LONDON domain



## tuf330i (Dec 4, 2014)

All,

How much do you think this domain sheikhmohammed dot london is worth ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

50p?


----------



## tuf330i (Dec 4, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> 50p?


More than that I am sure...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

dot London?

Absolutely nothing I'd presume.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> dot London?
> 
> Absolutely nothing I'd presume.


Agreed - why would any Sheikh called Mohammed (of which there are many - not just the Ruler of Dubai) - be interested in a dot London domain?


----------



## tuf330i (Dec 4, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed - why would any Sheikh called Mohammed (of which there are many - not just the Ruler of Dubai) - be interested in a dot London domain?


He has his own .com and I would imagine .london is is a unique opportunity to have his name linked to one of the best city in the world....


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

You bought the domain in August to cyber squat so I hope you get nothing.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tuf330i said:


> He has his own .com and I would imagine .london is is a unique opportunity to have his name linked to one of the best city in the world....


Why would he want to spend 50p on a .london domain - when he could probably scrape up enough spare cash to buy the real thing! - LONDON itself! (If the Qatari's are willing to sell their share).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Also .london domains are just pointless.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

lol


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tuf330i said:


> He has his own .com and I would imagine .london is is a unique opportunity to have his name linked to one of the best city in the world....


Go away.


----------

